# Flamingo



## fishon100 (Jul 14, 2014)

Has anyone been in the park lately,taking the skiff down and tent camping at the campground.Wondering if bugs will be a issue.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For the next 7 to 10 days bugs will certainly be a problem since we're in a perfect warming period before the inevitable next cold front.... On the plus side of things this is a great time to hunt big tarpon up inside Whitewater -and they will disappear again when it finally turns back to the cold weather side of things....


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Bob,

Your backyard is about to get crowded.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

That's okay by me... my phone hasn't been ringing so I'm at home doing shop work....


----------

